# Is Your Bloating Above or Below Navel?



## BarbP4 (Apr 8, 2002)

I seem to have bloating both above and below the navel. I am particulary concerned when it is below because I keep thinking it could be something terrible like ovarian cancer. (although I was checked and they said no). I still get concerned.I am wondering - do many of you who suffer from bloating experience it below the navel? Is this normal? I thought the stomach is where the bloating should occur? Why down so low? Someone please explain.


----------



## poeticalms (May 10, 2002)

I get bloating all over, both above and below the navel-usually just gas. But see the doc anyways if you are concerned.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

To be honest, Barb.... I have to agree that the bloating is both above and below the navel, but not necessarily at the same times







When I feel the "bloat" at both ends..... I usually pop an antihistamine... and that gives me relief. Gax-X doesn't really do a whole lot... it does temper the pressure a bit.... but in the end.. it all has to come out anyway.....







Tell me that isn't a trip when you're in the middle of teaching a group of RN's how to chart their medications on the computer!!I've also discovered more recently.... that my brain has even more power over my body than I originally thought. Believe it or not... praying even helps... I think because when we pray.... our bodies relax.... and we become more receptive to that which is good.Anyways..... anytime you wanna trade fart stories... just let me know... I'm FULL of responses for you....


----------



## Linda Robbins (Mar 6, 2002)

I just recently read that bloating, either above or below the navel, is most often an inflammatory reaction either to an allergen (food is the most likely) or a toxin. These both cause minor intestinal injuries and the result is mild inflammation and bloating. This is why there is suddenly a new theory called "fat flushing." The idea is to target what is causing the inflammation and eliminate it from your diet thereby flushing this "false fat" (which is really bloating) from your system. Interesting, eh?Anyway, I also experience bloating above and below the waist. Often I find it's after drinking alcohol or eating a food I didn't realize was a trigger for me. Pesticides on fruits and vegetables are also toxins, so I try to buy organic whenever possible.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

My bloating is all over as wellIt is almost always triggered by eating one of the foods that I am sensitive tver time I am building a list of bad foods and trying to stay away from them. Sugar, white bread and pasta are my top 3.I have had various tests including a colonoscopy and show no signs of any type of cancer.


----------

